# Acromioclavicular Joint?



## lilman2019 (Dec 8, 2017)

So backstory.  I was in Saipan for a work and the hotel had a gym with free weights, bench and...yes....the smith machine.  I had no other way to do benchpress so I pushed the bench under the smith machine and attempted by normal 300lbs.  My shoulder zigged when it should have zagged, had a searing sharp pain and it was game over.  I got back to Okinawa and didnt get seen for about 8 months since I was training for my first show and I developed a noticeable bump on my right shoulder where the clavicle meets the joint.  Navy medicine told me its nothing and that is common and still refuses to give me a referral to a sports medicine physician.  Had a cortisone and steroid shot but it still aches and I have lost significant range of motion. Anyways, has anyone had this same injury or one like it?


----------



## DF (Dec 8, 2017)

lilman2019 said:


> So backstory.  I was in Saipan for a work and the hotel had a gym with free weights, bench and...yes....the smith machine.  I had no other way to do benchpress so I pushed the bench under the smith machine and attempted by normal 300lbs.  My shoulder zigged when it should have zagged, had a searing sharp pain and it was game over.  I got back to Okinawa and didnt get seen for about 8 months since I was training for my first show and I developed a noticeable bump on my right shoulder where the clavicle meets the joint.  Navy medicine told me its nothing and that is common and still refuses to give me a referral to a sports medicine physician.  Had a cortisone and steroid shot but it still aches and I have lost significant range of motion. Anyways, has anyone had this same injury or one like it?



Sounds like an AC joint separation.


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 8, 2017)

Actually yes to injuring the shoulder same way.  Flat bench on Smith machine.   Coming down from working sets, 10th rep at 275, big ripping tearing sensation.  Damaged the rotator cuff, been rehabbing it successfully since.  Will never be the same but can still train, hurts like a mthrfkr at night.


----------



## lilman2019 (Dec 9, 2017)

Okay so not a worry just gonna be a pain in the butt for the rest of my life.  I found a heating pad work wonders.


----------



## tinymk (Dec 9, 2017)

Might be worth getting an xray from an ortho. At least you will have a solid feel what is going on


----------



## lilman2019 (Mar 21, 2018)

FINALLY got my ortho to look at it.  I have a bunch of tearing in the rotator cuff and in some other tissue.  Getting another MRI this week and then pre-op is next week.  Looks like legs days are in my future since thats about all I will be able to do.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

That is rough but good to finally get it diagnosed. Best of luck!


----------

